# Mira's second litter



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The bubs are all showing color now. I still have some culling to do, but here is the current litter:



















A breeder asked me to breed her because she has not shown signs of obesity. The brindle bubs will be going to new homes in November. I haven't checked gender yet, but I really hope the pied lilac with the heart shaped facila marking is a female. If so, she will probably get to stay as a pet even if I don't breed her. I know my students will fall in love with her in no time and I don't have a mouse that color in my classroom, yet...


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I wouldn't cull any in this litter, they are all so beautiful. If only i lived closer, i'd definently be intrested in taking all those tri-******** :lol: to bad. Eventually, i'll find a breeder and have a bunch shipped here.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't have any tricolors yet as I can't get a mouse with the Spl gene. However, I will be doing a trade in November for some. The two brindles will be going to D.C. via a friend that is traveling between here and Atlanta. I culled two of the blacks to give the others a better chance at gettign proper nutrition and keep the doe in good health. Any I cull usually go to the local wildlife rescue as my donation to them. They don't have the man-hours to raise their own mice for the critters they are rehabing. I'll be keeping the one with the heart shaped marking and I haven't decided on the others. If you ever know anyone going through this area and I have something you want, I don't mind sending it. All my mice at the moment are pet store mice, no show lines yet.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Is that a blue piebald? I love it!


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

You can email me about sending, etc


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loe the one with the heart shaped face patch! i had a girl with that exact marking in dove.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Tiny, I'm leaning more towards dove/lilac than blue (I wish blue). It is more grey than the blues that I have seen. I'd love to be wrong though and have it develop the blue undertone. I'm not real good at telling those colors apart for each other to be honest.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe my screen is off because I see a blue, albiet a potentially mealy one.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I went back to look it up in my genetics book, but didn't find a way to tell the difference between blue and dove/lilac. They are both pink eyed, which I read lightens the blue to a greyer color. I'll keep looking for better info on the difference.


----------

